# Missing Daisy



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awwww, Patti I know what you mean. it's so hard for the "firsts" after our babies pass on. our lab passed in june and I really didnt want to put up all the decorations either. it's sad but I know in my heart shes out of any pain she had, and I know shes walking better and doing all kinds of happy things at the rainbow bridge. I'm sure your Daisy is playing ball with my Emily & Miller.

Debbie & mason


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

that is very sweet of your daughter... what a great remembrence for Daisy that will hang on your tree every year!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The holidays really seem to bring out a lot of emotions. You are lucky to have a thoughtful daughter and a cute pup to help you through the day.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry, I did the same thing when we got all the stockings out, here was spice's stocking well I put it up. I had too, just feels right. That was very nice of your daughter, you will always remember sweet Daisy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Holidays are always hard at my house. I lost my mother to cancer last year and alot of my ornaments are one that she gave me and my husband's mother died on Christmas eve to cancer. And opening the boxes and finding ornaments and stockings from past pets really make me cry. Hopefully it will get easier and having that sweet puppy will help. She is watching over you and it nice that your daughter has gotten that angel ornament for you.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

sorry your going through this pain and missing daisy.. we too are going through the same thing as we are entering the holiday season without Katie and she made it so fun last year, this will most definitely be a depressing xmas


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi
I know what your going through it will be the first Christmas without Sadie and Meg they loved christmas so much.
I have not put the tree up or any decorations this year we will just have a very quiet one this year with Daisy and Charlie i have brought them some presents.

Maggie


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*My girl is gone three years*

Not a day goes by when I don't think about her. It's very hard when dates come that remind us of our four legged friends at the bridge. It will get better but never will it go away. That's a good thing and a tribute to you lost love. I'm sorry for your pain. Give Bommer a big hug for me. Alex


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your renewed pain - I am about to go through exactly the same, I lost Ginny 5 weeks ago and am dreading getting the decorations out because i know that her stocking is going to be in there. Take care and i am sending you my best wishes


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. As someone just said...the year of "firsts" is not easy. This is our third Christmas without Kody and I have a special angel ornament that I put on the tree every year. I just pulled it out last night and placed it in the most prominent spot on our tree. I'm glad you have Boomer to help ease the pain a bit as we have our Jester. Our Bridge babies will be watching over us during the holidays and will always be in our hearts.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Our Bridge babies will be watching over us during the holidays and will always be in our hearts.


 
How true. Celebrate this time in honor & love for all of them. Let the memories of their love keep us warm on cold Holiday nights.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks so much everybody for your kind thoughts.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I also had a hard time this year. A few years ago i bought little plaster dogs and painted them. I mixed and mixed paint to get as close to the color of Hunter, kayCee, Honey, Buck, Scooter, irish Setter Boots, and cat pippi (easy for her, she was black with white trim) and each had their name on the front. On the back I had printed their birthday date and in the case of Boots and Scooter, the date we lost them. Four yers ago when i got them i had to add date of death of hunter's. Then last year was date of death for pippi. And this year there i should take it off the tree and put the date on the back. was Buck's, but i didn't put death date on back yet. He has been gone 6 months and i still miss that old man so much.

PS my niece gave me one of the golden retriever angel ornaments, but it sits on shelf on my desk year around watching me, just as Hunter always did. Hunter has been gone longer than I had him, but my heart still hurts for the beautiful boy.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

These Golden's do leave a very big hole in your heart.

Maggie


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

GoldenDaisy said:


> Having a very hard day today. I was taking out the Christmas decorations and putting up the tree and came across Daisy's santa hat and her big dog paw stocking. I knew they were in there maybe that's why I put off putting up decorations. Just made the huge waves of pain come flooding back, I do miss her every day and have been better able to come to grips with losing her, but days like this just kill me. Thankfully I have my sweet little Boomer to hug and to hold, he has been a little blessing sent to us. My daughter also told me she had ordered an angel golden retriever ornament with wings (she showed me online ) looks just like my girl Daisy. I had never seen an ornament like this before. Its so touching my daughter did this. Thanks for letting me let my grief out again, I know many of you are in the same shoes I am.


Were do you get these lovely ornaments !!! 

Maggie


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

She got the ornament from ebay. I have seen them online and you can get these kind of ornaments in some stores(although they seem to be hard to find right now.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

GoldenDaisy said:


> She got the ornament from ebay. I have seen them online and you can get these kind of ornaments in some stores(although they seem to be hard to find right now.


Ok thanks i will have a look on e-bay and on line i am in England and its hard to get some things sent oversea's that tou see on line.


Maggie


----------



## Lacy Licksalot (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm flip flopping.... My sister changes her decorations every couple of years and she gave me a big box of stuff. In a way I want to use those so I don't have to open up my stuff and see Carey's stocking and Christmas ball with her birthday on it. It would just mean I would have to add another date to it... and I really don't want to do that, but at the same time I don't want to leave her or Mikey and my Dad out of our Christmas this year.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

We will not be having a Christmas this year i just cannot bear it without Sadie and Meg.
But the 2 rescue dogs we have now will not go without we have lots of presents for them and a nice big turkey to share with them.

Maggie


----------

